# Địa chỉ bán máy rửa bát cho khách sạn tại Quảng Ninh giá rẻ



## tuvankhachhang (29/6/19)

*BÁN MÁY RỬA BÁT CÔNG NGHIỆP TẠI QUẢNG NINH*
*VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ : 0966.065.063 HOẶC 090.4994.832 (NGUYỄN KIÊN)*

*ĐỊA CHỈ : KHU 9- XÃ BA TRẠI - HUYỆN BA VÌ - HÀ NỘI*

*THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT MÁY RỬA BÁT CÔNG NGHIỆP *
-Máy sử dụng điện ba pha
-Công suất tiêu thụ điện 18kw/1h
-Lượng nước tiêu thụ 240l/1h
-Năng suất rửa: 1800-2300 bát đĩa/1h(tương đương 100 mâm cỗ)
-Đường kính 1,2m  cao 1,17m cân nặng 110kg -MODEL TD 02 rửa được những bát đĩa có đường kính lớn nhất là 27cm
-Bảo hành 12 tháng
-Vận chuyển lắp đặt cả nước(tùy theo vị trí xa gần và có cước vận chuyển phù hợp)

*NGOÀI RA,NHỮNG KHU VỰC CHỈ DÙNG ĐIỆN 1 PHA.CHÚNG TÔI CUNG CẤP DÒNG MÁY DÙNG ĐIỆN 1 PHA KẾT HỢP DÙNG BÌNH GA.*

*ĐỂ ĐƯỢC TƯ VẤN TRỰC TIẾP VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ : 0966.065.063 HOẶC 090.4994.832 (NGUYỄN KIÊN)*









































bán máy rửa bát công nghiệp tại hạ long
bán máy rửa bát công nghiệp tại cẩm phả
bán máy rửa bát công nghiệp tại móng cái
bán máy rửa bát công nghiệp tại uông bí
bán máy rửa bát công nghiệp tại đông triều
bán máy rửa bát công nghiệp tại quảng yên
bán máy rửa bát công nghiệp tại huyện vân đồn
bán máy rửa bát công nghiệp tại huyện tiên yên
bán máy rửa bát công nghiệp tại huyện hoành bồ
bán máy rửa bát công nghiệp tại huyện hải hà
bán máy rửa bát công nghiệp tại huyện đầm hà
bán máy rửa bát công nghiệp tại huyện bình liêu
bán máy rửa bát công nghiệp tại huyện ba chẽ


----------

